# swangas for sale



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey homies 2000's which are like 83s and 84s but a hell of a lot cheaper, they dont poke out as much but they look almost idnetical, 84s go for ATLEAST 4g's and i can get thes swangs for 1500 to your door  
Brand New

PIC


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

say those sell for about 6-700 here in austin they aint that hard to find and even new from mclean there are only 1200...1500 is way to high


----------



## 06lac (Jan 17, 2006)

how much for the spinners? post sum better pix


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 06lac_@Mar 14 2006, 11:44 PM~5050830
> *how much for the spinners? post sum better pix
> *












and those spinners wont fit on a 3...so dont get your hopes up 06


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Mar 14 2006, 09:33 PM~5050746
> *say those sell for about 6-700 here in austin they aint that hard to find and even new from mclean there are only 1200...1500 is way to high
> *


frist off i dont have any controls of the price and second off... 
http://wheelfind.com/sellers/seller_picture.cfm?Car_id=345


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Mar 15 2006, 12:28 AM~5051075
> *frist off i dont have any controls of the price and second off...
> http://wheelfind.com/sellers/seller_picture.cfm?Car_id=345
> *


posting that link was bad enough...im not tripping im just saying thats way to high...just cuz this dumb shit is trying to sell his rusted ass wheels for 3gs dont make 1500 a bargin...holla











Name: boyd rich
Email: [email protected]
Brand of Wheels: Swangers
Description of Products & Comments: full set with practically


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that boy big420atx know his shit dont argue with the man


----------



## axe_clown (Oct 31, 2005)

hey i think ive seen these befor !

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/15-ELBOWS-A...sspagenameZWDVW lol


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

yes sir thats the one...big money maker..lol


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 15 2006, 04:53 AM~5051933
> *that boy big420atx know his shit dont argue with the man
> 
> *


o i know, if anything im the 1 that doesnt know the prices, im buildin an 83 eldog slab im up in reno i aint tryin to talk shit, i just dont know any batter and i can gete em for 1200 i talked to my source thats 50 less than star wheel but thats the lowest i can do :biggrin: and i think its fair


----------



## 06lac (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Mar 15 2006, 12:53 AM~5050891
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn ya got me Jajajajajjajjaa


----------



## 06lac (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 15 2006, 07:53 AM~5051933
> *that boy big420atx know his shit dont argue with the man
> 
> *


if he knows his shyt or not who knows, but he sure does sound like it :roflmao:


----------



## 06lac (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by axe_clown_@Mar 15 2006, 05:45 PM~5054985
> *hey i think ive seen these befor !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/15-ELBOWS-A...sspagenameZWDVW lol
> *


dude still has em also, lol,


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Mar 15 2006, 08:24 PM~5056457
> *:biggrin:
> *


i like em !


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Mar 15 2006, 08:24 PM~5056457
> *:biggrin:
> *



the only bad thing i can really say about them is they only look like they swang until u mount a tire on them....once u do that they look like this


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Mar 15 2006, 06:50 PM~5056678
> *the only bad thing i can really say about them is they only look like they swang until u mount a tire on them....once u do that they look like this
> 
> 
> ...


but i hear real 84's go for like 10g's or atleast 4 grand so for all that extra money and just a couple more inches it aint worth it :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

and i know for a fact that ppl in reno won know the diff between 4's and 2k's if i beat them over the head with em


----------



## 06lac (Jan 17, 2006)

id stik wit 420


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

for sure id i had the cash i would have real 4's but i dont got that kind of cash right now


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Mar 15 2006, 09:06 PM~5056825
> *for sure id i had the cash i would have real 4's but i dont got that kind of cash right now
> *


im saying get your paper...but 1200 is still high for those...get with keith he can get u a better deal on them im sure...holla


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

fwd offset?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 16 2006, 05:15 AM~5058640
> *fwd offset?
> *


yeah they fwd nly but u can get adapters for rwd


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Mar 15 2006, 07:13 PM~5056894
> *im saying get your paper...but 1200 is still high for those...get with keith he can get u a better deal on them im sure...holla
> *


im just tryn to make some cash flow for my slab project


----------



## 06lac (Jan 17, 2006)

im looking to buy one 83 or an 84, if anyone has one please hit me up


----------



## 06lac (Jan 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Mar 15 2006, 09:13 PM~5056894
> *im saying get your paper...but 1200 is still high for those...get with keith he can get u a better deal on them im sure...holla
> *


420 check it


----------

